# Saw this video of Imperial Horse dealers on face book :(



## Gucci_b (26 November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdIicGvIEM


----------



## rockysmum (26 November 2012)

There are about six threads and 000's of facebook shares on this one already I am afraid.

Cant believe they haven't removed it yet


----------



## mightymammoth (26 November 2012)

don't want to watch the video as I can imagine its upsetting, can anyone summarise it please?


----------



## Spring Feather (26 November 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			don't want to watch the video as I can imagine its upsetting, can anyone summarise it please?
		
Click to expand...

If it's the youtube video that has been doing the rounds then there's a rider on a young horse who is bucking.  The rider hits it with a whip when it stops bucking.  At the end the horse ditches the rider


----------



## mightymammoth (26 November 2012)

thanks


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 November 2012)

victoria1980x said:



			don't want to watch the video as I can imagine its upsetting, can anyone summarise it please?
		
Click to expand...

Think horse being beaten with a whip, and reacting by bucking/bronco.. rider falls off at the end, having been unceremoniously thrown off out of the side door.. Person filming is having a right giggle at this horse's expense, and says he's throwing some 'little bucks' - they were not little, they were huge!
Looking at the video, it was clear, the horse hated the whip, and it appears to have been the soul cause of his behaviour..


----------



## Oldenburg27 (26 November 2012)

This has made me really angry. I would love to rip he/him or and beat the **** out of them horrid horried people hope she never sell's a horse again!!!


----------



## Gucci_b (26 November 2012)

The more people who see this and post it around the better I think. A statement on the billy stud face book page, some one has said the owner went to the yard and took the horse back straight away, took photo's of whip marks (plenty off) and taking it further.

https://www.facebook.com/**!/thebillystudofficial?fref=ts


----------



## Eastern Rose (27 November 2012)

They can't remove it cause someone else downloaded it before they made the video private.

I hope something does get done about it and they never see or touch a horse again.


----------



## Clippy (27 November 2012)

Well the horse world is getting smaller all the time. When I saw this video yesterday it had 300 views. It's now on over 23,000!!!

I think she calls the horse "Tick Tock" doesn't she?


----------



## Marydoll (27 November 2012)

He's back with his owners now


----------



## Luci07 (27 November 2012)

There is a new post now on Facebook  as there are TWO Imperial horses, the one in the video is Imperial Horses Ltd and there is another Imperial Horses in West Sussex who are nothing to do with the ltd version. I advised them to post separately on here for clarification as this incredibly bad press and behaviour could really impact them. I felt it would have more impact if they posted themselves but was happy to add this note to the earlier post.


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Horse is now back with original owner and safe. I believe Rspca are involved. Full story in Comp.


----------



## Tinypony (27 November 2012)

It's Imperial Equines in West Sussex, nothing to do with the Imperial Horses people, who have taken their website down by the look of it.


----------



## Luci07 (27 November 2012)

Your post is a little unclear? It's the ltd bunch who posted the video. Imperial horses in Wet Sussex have their site up still and are nothing to do with the video or treatment.


----------



## Tinypony (27 November 2012)

Imperial Horses in the original You Tube video have taken their site down by the look of it.

Imperial Equine are a completely different outfit (with a different name) and based in West Sussex.  Their website is here http://www.imperialequines.co.uk/contact.php


----------



## magic104 (27 November 2012)

Hi, we agreed not to name the dealer on the forum until H*H Admin had looked into all the facts.  As far as I am aware they have yet to contact the owner so I have taken their name out of the title so this thread is not pulled.  Admin have been really good about this so I think we need to respect their request.


----------



## candyflosspot (27 November 2012)

Spring Feather said:



			If it's the youtube video that has been doing the rounds then there's a rider on a young horse who is bucking.  The rider hits it with a whip when it stops bucking.  At the end the horse ditches the rider
		
Click to expand...

you neglected to mention the person filming laughing their head off because they think the situation is funny


----------



## magic104 (27 November 2012)

These dealers are based in Peterborough * also run under another name as discovered thanks to other videos


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

They are also members of this forum, btw.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (27 November 2012)

Glad thet are members of this forum, hope the low life get to see all the anger their actions have displayed, should be ashamed of themselves, glad the poor horse is now safe x


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

they sent me a nasty, illiterate pm, when someone asked opinions on a thread about a horse they were selling and I replied on the thread by saying that the seller was "unfortunately IH" lol


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			they sent me a nasty, illiterate pm, when someone asked opinions on a thread about a horse they were selling and I replied on the thread by saying that the seller was "unfortunately IH" lol

Click to expand...

What does IH mean?


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

initials for their full name


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			initials for their full name
		
Click to expand...

Duh


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

Am I mistaken or are they selling 4 horses on Horsemart under the name Pietre?


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Am I mistaken or are they selling 4 horses on Horsemart under the name Pietre?
		
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## katastrophykat (27 November 2012)

They appear to have another site- definitely the same arena...


----------



## katastrophykat (27 November 2012)

Haha!!! Wrong paste... Bloody iPhone, that's me and my three year old!!! It's www.llfsportshorses.com


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

http://www2.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_8_yrs_16_2_hh_bay_cambridgeshire/advert/251511


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Haha!!! Wrong paste... Bloody iPhone, that's me and my three year old!!! It's www.llfsportshorses.com

Click to expand...

No website loading - just an error.


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



http://www2.horsemart.co.uk/all_rounder_horse_8_yrs_16_2_hh_bay_cambridgeshire/advert/251511

Click to expand...

Error 404 - not found.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (27 November 2012)

Yes, they also trade under llf sporthorses


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

link works for me?  ad ref. HM241P14B


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 November 2012)

Do they not trade under Paul something as a breeder as well???


----------



## joeanne (27 November 2012)

LLF is the boyfriends company, IH is her company.
Both have had numerous company names......


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (27 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			LLF is the boyfriends company, IH is her company.
Both have had numerous company names......
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh sneaky but I suppose alot of dodgy people do that. there are a few up here as well, two separate companies but the same horses on the websites


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2012)

Tinypony said:



			It's Imperial Equines in West Sussex, nothing to do with the Imperial Horses people, who have taken their website down by the look of it.
		
Click to expand...

 But everyone seems to be saying Imperial Horses. Which is it?


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2012)

Ah. Saw this on the thread on Comp Riders:


_"We at 'Imperial Equines' based in West Sussex would like to officially state that we have NEVER had any involvement whatsoever with 'IMPERIAL HORSES LTD' and have had no association with them at any point. We feel a need to clarify our position as we unfortunately have a very similar name, in view of what has recently come to light. We hope this clears up any confusion that may have been caused by recent issues involving 'IMPERIAL HORSES LTD'.

Regards Sam Adams and Jodi Paris Streeter @ 'Imperial Equines'."_


----------



## Tinypony (27 November 2012)

Tinypony said:



			Imperial Horses in the original You Tube video have taken their site down by the look of it.

Imperial Equine are a completely different outfit (with a different name) and based in West Sussex.  Their website is here http://www.imperialequines.co.uk/contact.php

Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Palindrome (27 November 2012)

That's where I bought my mare, little soul was very likely doped when I went to see her (very lame when she was delivered). I love her to bits though and didn't have the heart to send her back.


----------



## CobsGalore (27 November 2012)

I don't understand why a dealer would do this to a horse?

Surely you would want it rideable so that it can be sold easily at a higher price?


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

CobsGalore said:



			I don't understand why a dealer would do this to a horse?

Surely you would want it rideable so that it can be sold easily at a higher price?
		
Click to expand...

It would have been rideable.  Just beaten in to submission, and not started with any sort of skill or empathy.  Then someone else would have had to have picked up the pieces somewhere else down the line.


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 November 2012)

Palindrome said:



			That's where I bought my mare, little soul was very likely doped when I went to see her (very lame when she was delivered). I love her to bits though and didn't have the heart to send her back.
		
Click to expand...

What happened to her? do you still have her? (wanting a happy ending!)


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2012)

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## lucindakay (27 November 2012)

oh i went there awhile ago to get a baby after we lost my previous horse, i tried him once and really liked him, wanted to try again a week later so we set on our way we heard traffic was bad, so left earlier but with no need as there really wasn't much traffic, we called and said we would come about an hour and a bit early, when we got there they were already riding the horse i came to try, i don't know if anyone else does this but when i try horses i don't like them being completely tired out i like to find out what they are really like, i assume they had done the same the week before as he was very lazy and obviously unfit because he was only just 4. poor boy


----------



## Palindrome (27 November 2012)

poiuytrewq said:



			What happened to her? do you still have her? (wanting a happy ending!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she is my little dressage pone , mostly happy hackers though. I have had her for a bit more than 2 years now. I have taken her barefoot and she is now sound, although I don't think she would be able to be worked heavily. She was terrified of jumps and she will now pop little jumps for fun out on hacks. It was a bumpy road and I would definitely advise people to buy from a reputable seller and have all checks done, but she is my first horse and I didn't know any better.

This picture was taken this Summer at the only local show we made (lack of transport):


----------



## Star_Chaser (27 November 2012)

an interesting way to dismount.  If that had been mine and I was paying for this service I'd have been rightly upset.  Hope its not done too much harm.


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 November 2012)

Bunch of minks......


bye bye imperial horse dealers.........


----------



## woodtiger (27 November 2012)

Not for long.... They now have set up LLF Sporthorses: http://www.llfsporthorses.com/


----------



## el_Snowflakes (27 November 2012)

woodtiger said:



			Not for long.... They now have set up LLF Sporthorses: http://www.llfsporthorses.com/

Click to expand...

'LLF' sporthorses.....................a name like that makes me wanto to LLF


----------



## Achinghips (27 November 2012)

Think so.


----------



## JustKickOn (27 November 2012)

Interesting the link to the horsemart page, 8yr old filly?! That and the video...  think their names need to stay on here and be made well known so people can avoid them. What a bunch of cretins.


----------



## diluteherd (27 November 2012)

I went to view a WB mare must have been late 2008/09, I went young, blinkered and naive.

The mare was pretty much blind in one eye (I didn't know this until the vetting)and had a boxed hoof they tried to pass off as poor farrier work and would eventually come right. 

Upon getting her vetting it also showed up as she had need several foals so evidently must have been a broody till they had her. 

It was very lucky I had the vetting done, I was several hundred down as had put a deposit down on her as well as they said they had a family coming to see her the next day and were coming with a trailer. 

I think the worse thing I remember is there was a dark bay horse absolutely skin and bone, it was a freezing day and it had no rug on, I kick myself every time I think of the poor thing as I should have made an offer and taken the chap home  I did in the end buy a similarly underweight boy who i still have today


----------



## joeanne (27 November 2012)

woodtiger said:



			Not for long.... They now have set up LLF Sporthorses: http://www.llfsporthorses.com/

Click to expand...

To nick Cilla's words.....Surprise Surprise
Didn't take long did it!


----------



## Amaranta (27 November 2012)

Not new I'm afraid, IH belongs to the cackling witch and LLF belongs to her boyfriend 

Having said that, I am in no doubt that these two low lifes will surface under different names (again!) at some point, we all need to be vigilant, that way it will not be so easy for them this time.


----------



## Rileyboy (27 November 2012)

Made me sick n he thinks he is good with horses ? Shld batter him with a whip arse hole


----------



## Moomin1 (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			They are also members of this forum, btw.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  Who are they on here?


----------



## lucindakay (27 November 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Interesting.  Who are they on here?
		
Click to expand...

very good question indeed


----------



## M_G (27 November 2012)

Paul also has Wixstone stud which is on the same yard as the video.. Lower lodge farm, Upton he has been running a stud & dealing yard for many many years from there & is known locally as a shyster


----------



## joeanne (27 November 2012)

M_G said:



			& is known locally as a shyster
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully its known more than just locally!


----------



## DipseyDeb (27 November 2012)

Achinghips said:



			They are also members of this forum, btw.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Oh what fun!!!


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Interesting.  Who are they on here?
		
Click to expand...




lucindakay said:



			very good question indeed
		
Click to expand...

Please please please tell us!


----------



## Clippy (27 November 2012)

IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 

Last Activity: Today 06:07 PM 
User Lists 

Statistics» Statistics 
Total Posts
Total Posts: 3 
Posts Per Day: 0.01 
Find all posts by IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 
Find all threads started by IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 
General Information
Last Activity: Today 06:07 PM 
Join Date: 27-08-11 
Referrals: 0


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 November 2012)

Utter a*seholes. How dare they call themselves professionals!

I hope this leak has a massive impact on your 'business' and that you each get a well timed kick tomorrow!


----------



## greylover (27 November 2012)

I sold my horse to them in may due to personal circumstances beyond my control. He was supposedly PTS 2 weeks later after they had ridden him into the ground and he broke down.  Although I am now wondering if he was re passported and sold on!


----------



## FionaM12 (27 November 2012)

Clippy said:



			IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 

Last Activity: Today 06:07 PM 
User Lists 

Statistics» Statistics 
Total Posts
Total Posts: 3 
Posts Per Day: 0.01 
Find all posts by IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 
Find all threads started by IMPERIAL HORSES LTD 
General Information
Last Activity: Today 06:07 PM 
Join Date: 27-08-11 
Referrals: 0
		
Click to expand...


Weird. Can't find them in the members' list.


----------



## PapaFrita (27 November 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			Weird. Can't find them in the members' list. 

Click to expand...

Been banned/deleted.


----------



## CatStew (27 November 2012)

Has the thread in CR been pulled?  Can't find it.  Is there any further update?


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (27 November 2012)

amymay said:



			Link?
		
Click to expand...

yes they are me and a friend were going to see one


----------



## CatStew (27 November 2012)

Ignore my previous post, I've found it now.  Sorry cant edit as on phone.


----------



## woodtiger (28 November 2012)

FWIW I have a three year old I have been backing and breaking myself gently over the past three months. I have never carried a whip whilst riding him. The closest he has come to a whip is on the lunge. I firmly believe that there is no need for a whip when starting off a horse under saddle if the voice and leg aids are properly established, needless to say I am sitting on a large, unpredictable animal, and want as little extra tack and accessories to get myself tangled up in as possible!


----------



## Rusty_GSY (29 November 2012)

Isn't the imperial horse ltd website back up now? Looks like they've made an announcement on the site about reporting fraudulent claims...


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 November 2012)

Rusty_GSY said:



			Isn't the imperial horse ltd website back up now? Looks like they've made an announcement on the site about reporting fraudulent claims...
		
Click to expand...

Yes how hilarious. Anyone with such a lack of brain cells should be banned from the Internet and from keeping animals for their own safety. 

See the thread in CR. 

Maybe if we whacked the owners of "imperial horse (abuse)" hard with a whip 15 + times per minute they would learn faster??!


----------



## SS.89 (29 November 2012)

Extremely upsetting :/

SS x


----------



## Mugs (29 November 2012)

Interesting announcement!

I saw one of the original postings on HH and commented at the time;
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11289465#post11289465

AND downloaded/captured the video from the YouTube channel, that was posted under their name.

AND went to the company website (where the announcement now is) and followed other video's from there to the SAME YouTube channel.

AND the video that was later posted by someone else (under the false account?) on YouTube (btw - they got there before I could post it) is unedited and exactly the same as the one I downloaded from the original YouTube channel. 

The conclusion is that the video everyone is now watching and commenting on is a downloaded copy of the one originally posted by these people, before they realised what a mistake they had made, and removed it from their YouTube channel.

The only way that they can reject the accusations made against their behaviour in the video, is that;
Their YouTube channel was hacked and someone posted a video that was fake, whereby the people taking part in the video were made to look and sound like those from the company, and the yard in the background was faked to look like their yard (same as in the other videos on the company website).

Sadly, I think it may turn out that the way TicTok was treated as recorded in the video was not actually illegal, and nothing (or very little will be done).  

But that should not stop us doing everything WE can to prevent cruelty to animals (whether that cruelty is deemed illegal or not), that includes not forgetting who was involved, ostracise them, and those who condone their behaviour.


----------



## wallykissmas (29 November 2012)

Rusty_GSY said:



			Isn't the imperial horse ltd website back up now? Looks like they've made an announcement on the site about reporting fraudulent claims...
		
Click to expand...

How touching that they also support children in need  shame it won't save the horses in their evil hands !


----------



## FionaM12 (29 November 2012)

If I was a potential customer, there is no way I would touch that business having seen that ridiculous childishly-written "announcement". 

It stinks of dirty washing in public, and looks very threatening. I wonder what they think it will achieve?


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

Have a look at the web site, and watch as the pictures roll round.... they put bits of text between them.... really not nice people, but they are pretty stupid ones too


----------



## FionaM12 (29 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			Have a look at the web site, and watch as the pictures roll round.... they put bits of text between them.... really not nice people, but they are pretty stupid ones too
		
Click to expand...

Idiots. How on earth do they think stupid remarks like that are good for business?!


----------



## amandap (29 November 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			For info this case is now defo being prosecuted, can't say anymore as dont want to risk prejudice of the investigation but it is well in hand due to the actions of lots of people who were not going to stand back and do nothing. 
Well done those people and I hope it is a successful prosecution.
		
Click to expand...

Can you say who is prosecuting? Good luck to them.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (29 November 2012)

Where on the website are the rolling pictures gingerwitch? I can't see them? X


----------



## Gingerwitch (29 November 2012)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Where on the website are the rolling pictures gingerwitch? I can't see them? X
		
Click to expand...

on the front page, go to the bottom and watch, the phots change every so often, also as someone else pointed out look at the saddle..... it does not change from horse to horse to horse


----------



## KellyJoArnold (29 November 2012)

Ahh, I still can't see it, probably because I'm on the college computers, and they are rather dated! 
Disgusting people, especially naming names in their "announcement" not very professional at all!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 November 2012)

Mugs as you know I did most of the same and I have proof positive it was on their YouTube channel as well. 

So unless someone also broke into their yard, imitated their voices, knew the horses name, used their school and beat a horse in their care, they may as well give up that ridiculous story. 

They have been caught out end of story.


----------



## HappyHooves (3 December 2012)

Many have contributed to the posts here and on fb etc. Can anyone who has bought from them, and had subsequent problems with the horse (physical, psychological or passport) please pm me with the name of the vet they used... assuming it was not one of your own choice!


----------



## Loulou2002 (3 December 2012)

Love the bit at the bottom (where the moving pictures are) something about rumours are believed by idiots blah blah blah........how is it a rumour when they filmed themselves beating the crap out of a horse?!


----------



## lucindakay (3 December 2012)

poor horses, and i seriously hope these people get what they deserve, and they have to just put their hands up and admit defeat because they are making themselves look far worse by denying it further


----------



## Kathyt1 (3 December 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Mugs as you know I did most of the same and I have proof positive it was on their YouTube channel as well. 

So unless someone also broke into their yard, imitated their voices, knew the horses name, used their school and beat a horse in their care, they may as well give up that ridiculous story. 

They have been caught out end of story.
		
Click to expand...

This can be the only explanation   Their security must be crap as well.


----------

